# Renewed Recruiting References: 2004 to 2013



## Michael OLeary (19 Jun 2004)

*The Recruiting FAQ*

Please refer to this FAQ before asking questions in the Recruiting Forum.

Additional information is available on the Army.ca Wiki (http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Recruiting).  Lastly, make sure to check http://www.forces.ca/ for basic information before posting.

Scroll down to find sections on the following topics:

Thinking about Joining
Thinking about Dropping Out to Join
Recruiting Process
CFRC
Army Reserve Recruiting Trial
CFAT
Fitness
Medical
Vision (eyesight)
Vision Threads for Pilot Applicants (eyesight)
Asthma
Criminal Record
Enhanced Reliability Check (a.k.a. "Security Clearance")
Debts and Credit Checks
Drug Use
Education
Officer
Regular or Reserve
Component Transfer (usually from the Reserves to the Regular Force)
Basic Training
Life After Training
Appearance: Dress, Haircuts, etc.

If you find a thread here that is related to your inquiry but doesn't answer it fully, please add to the thread instead of starting a new one.


----------



## Michael OLeary (17 Jul 2004)

Also, make sure to check http://www.forces.ca/ for basic information before posting.

PLEASE PASS SUGGESTIONS FOR ADDITIONAL THREADS TO ANY MODERATOR.


*CF Sites*

Canadian Forces Recruiting - http://www.forces.ca/
CF Job List --  http://www.forces.ca/v3/engraph/jobs/careermatcher_en.aspx?bhcp=1


*Army.ca Wiki*
http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Recruiting


*Army.ca Forum - trade threads*

031 Infantry FAQ  --  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

226 ATIS Tech (Air Force)  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/17222.0.html

277 Nav Comm  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/18131.0.html

284 Nav Electronics Tech (Comms)  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/18131.0.html 

291 Comm Rsch  --  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/25178.0.html

411 Veh Tech  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/1675.0.html

421 Wpn Tech (Land)  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/17682/post-84043.html#msg84043
421 Wpn Tech (Land)  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/13435.0.html
421 Wpn Tech (Land)  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/17682.0.html
421 Wpn Tech (Land)  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/4237.0.html
421 Wpn Tech (Land)  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/4250.0.html

737 Med A  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/12734.0.html
737 Med A  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/4238.0.html

78 Logistics Officer  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/17879.0.html

811 MP  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/22155.0.html
811 MP  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/22174.0.html
811 MP  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/21786.0.html
811 MP  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/26719.0.html

84 Signals Officer  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/18478.0.html

861 Cook - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23331.0.html
861 Cook - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33290.0.html

911 Supply Tech  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/4260.0.html

921 Ammo Tech  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/1401.0.html

Int Op or Int Officer --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/25900.0.html
Int Officer - NCO Promotion? -- http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/27623.0.html
Int (111); Component Transfer Question - (To INT OP)  --  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/41873.0.html

SAR Tech  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/199.0.html

Traffic tech - http://army.ca/forums/threads/27033.0.html


*General trades threads*

Combat Support Trades   --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/16711.0.html
civilian vs. military trades  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/303.0.html
Changing trade  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/17843.0.html
Applications Process Samples (if you have an entry, please keep it updated)  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/13064.0/topicseen.html
Comparing the Combat Arms (Inf vs. Engr vs. Armd vs. Arty)  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/23460.0.html


*Jobs List*

CF Jobs List  --  Jobs List


----------



## McG (26 Sep 2004)

*Thinking about Joining*

FIRST OFF - Do you meet the 3 CRITERIA to join the Canadian Forces? -- http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/17703/post-648698.html#msg648698

The "Wanting To Join Another Military" Thread - Them To Us- Us To Them 
A Merged Thread of Many Years Worth of Questions And Answers


Many general questions: Joining reserves  --  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/30351.0.html
Convincing my parents   --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/13678.0
Preparing To Join   --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/13039.0.html
Career Debate Officer vs. NCM  --  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/171.0.html

Canadian Forces Pay Scale
(Link updated May 2009 to CF site, please advise forum staff if link is broken due to changes in CF site structure.)

If you're thinking about the Infantry - The Infantry FAQ -- http://army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html
I think my head is going to explode [resistance from friends and family] --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/19887.0.html
One good Reason I should join Reserve Artillery over Infantry  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/21874.0.html
Joining the Reserves at while in school? --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/135.0.html
Contract lengths  --  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/30846.0
Accelerated Career progression for former Cadets  --  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12946.0.html
Your aptitudes and desires versus the Army's needs (an excellent post by a very experienced gentleman) - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23193/post-261289.html#msg261289
Currently overseas, want to join. -- http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/54305.0.html

THE MILITARY - YOUR FAMILY RESPONSIBILITIES - IMPORTANT by Fusilier (The servicemember's responsibilities regarding his/her family) - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/30772.0.html

Forces struggling to recruit... (many pages of discussion on the difficulties of the Recruiting system) --  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/44735.0.html

*Thinking about Dropping Out to Join*

What to do..   - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31134.0.html
signing up  - 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12818.0.html
Wasting my life? - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13389.0.html

*Recruiting Process*

Tips on how to become a recruit  --  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31044.0.html
Stay on top of things... --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/18718.0.html
Recruiting Process  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/16014.0.html
Applications Process Samples (if you have an entry, please keep it updated)  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/13064.0/topicseen.html
CF Employment Application   --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/17619.0.html
Verification   --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/12920.0
Frustration!!!!   --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/13597.0
Is there a way to check if my file got to Borden?   --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/13632.0
Re-opening file.   --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/13705.0
Waiting list? What does this mean?   --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/20116.0.html
A couple processing questions   --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/12831.0
Frustration and venting.   --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/16946.0
Verification of Former Service   --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/12800.0
when to start application process   --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/16707.0
Total time involved for being inducted in the Reserves    --  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/12856.0
Joining... and the process.   --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/13508.0
Starting to fill out recruitment forms...Thoughts from those who have been there?  --  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/12876.0
Headin towards the recruiting centre this month but I have questions..    --  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/13079.0
How long will it take from Application to Enrolment -- _(Unfortunately, this is the impossible question, there are too many factors, and waits can be a few months to a year or more depending on file progress through the Recruiting System, your personal factors and the trade(s) you're waiting for.)_ -- http://army.ca/forums/threads/17650/post-83811.html#msg83811
Preparing For Your Inerview  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/18409.0.html
Submitting a Complaint  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/22907.0.html
Didn't ask the right questions at the CFRC. Now I'm in and have some problems.  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/22839.0.html
Is it easier to get into the reserves than the regular force?  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/25311.0.html
[Answered] Applying to multiple branches (Services) -- http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/81656.0.html


----------



## McG (26 Sep 2004)

*CFRC*

CFRC (online)    --     http://www.forces.ca/v3/default_html.aspx

Switching my CFRC     --   http://army.ca/forums/threads/12822.0
>1000kms from a CFRC, what happens?     --   http://army.ca/forums/threads/13569.0
Calling CFRC question.      --   http://army.ca/forums/threads/13480.0
Frustrated w/ CFRC, need advice.     --   http://army.ca/forums/threads/13161.0
CFRC Not updateing??     --   http://army.ca/forums/threads/13677.0

*Army Reserve Recruiting Trial*

Army Reserve Recruiting Trial   --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/16846.0


----------



## McG (26 Sep 2004)

*CFAT*

Canadian Forces Aptitude Test (CFAT): Questions and Answers -- http://army.ca/forums/threads/23193.0.html
If you don't want to read the 26 pages in the above thread; read this post - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23193/post-303310.html#msg303310
? waiver on the CFAT?  --  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/30901.0.html


----------



## McG (26 Sep 2004)

*Fitness*

Physical Requirements  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/16007.0.html
Self Evaluation and Preparing for Fitness Test & Course.    --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/22803.0.html
Physical Fitness - March Training   --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/12826.0
Running Self assessment    --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/17637/post-83483.html
Running (Training, Problems, Techniques, Questions, etc)   --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/22788.0.html
Ruck Marching  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/13745.0.html
Physical Fitness (Jogging, Diet, Cardiovascular, and Strength )  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/23364.0.html
Push Ups- http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13145.0.html

Official Fitness Page for Applicants  --     
Army Fitness Manual  -  http://www.army.dnd.ca/2field_engineers/images/B-GL-382-003-PT-001.pdf  

CFPSA PSP  --     
Physical Fitness  -  http://www.cfpsa.ca/en/psp/fitness/index.asp


----------



## McG (26 Sep 2004)

*Medical*

*Enrollment Medical Exam* --  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/37674.0.html

The following are a few threads on the Recruitment Medical - there is also the separate forum board here: http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,72.0.html

Medical Standards  --  http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/pd/pi-ip/11-04-eng.asp

Medical Standards  --  http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/pd/default-eng.asp 

Medical Documentation   --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/13529.0
Medical Restriction   --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/12960.0
Colour Blind (CV3) & MOCs..?   --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/26420.0.html
Medical Review Board    --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/13453.0
Holding back info. on your medical test    --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/13190.0
Medical Failure    --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/13710.0
Back problem    --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/13548.0

Waiting Period for Health Coverage?   --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/18185.0.html

*Vision (eyesight)*

VISION CATEGORY AND ACUITY  --  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31590.0.html
I have -5.00 eyes. What vision am I? -- http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/80279.0.html
Laser eye surgery --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/26417.0.html
I hate my vision - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/16801.0.html
vision requirements - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/19619.0.html
MED A Recruiting / Vision Requirements - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12787.0.html
Corrective Lenses and the Infantry. - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12887.0.html
Poor Vision Questions and Options..... - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13356.0.html
Answer to my burning question... - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/65284.0.html

*Vision Threads for Pilot Applicants(eyesight)*

LASER (EYE) REFRACTIVE SURGERY IN CF AIRCREW

for those with bad eyes....
The CF policy on laser eye surgery for Pilots? Unfair?
Vision 20/16
Becoming a Pilot
Colour Blindness
Need advice ... in a tough situation
Pilot Vision Requirement Changes
laser eye for pilot 
Have the exact vision requirements for pilot changed?
Vision requirements for Pilots have changed

*Asthma*

Have any infantry got medical rejection from borden for asthma and made it in...   --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/17925
Recruit with Asthma  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/6265
Do they allow asthmatics in the CF?   --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/1995
The wait   --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/1567
Any Reserve Infantey Soldier's have asthma?   --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/16935
What to do while waiting for an appeal?   --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/13610
How did you handle it.   --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/13162
Wanting to join..   --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/13206
ETA of files return from Borden?   --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/13738
health requirements   --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/12827
can anyone give me some info?   --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/24


----------



## McG (26 Sep 2004)

*Criminal Record*

DUI - Effects on Joining?  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/22214.0.html
criminal record   --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/12896.0
Gray area help please (criminal record)  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/12874.0
Young offenders act?  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/17680.0.html
A few problems/questions  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/18186.0.html

Pardon Services Canada  --  http://www.pardonservicescanada.com/

*Enhanced Reliability Check (a.k.a. "Security Clearance")*

Security Clearance - ERC - Enhanced Reliability Check  --  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/1399.0.html

The Security Check and Level Superthread-   http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12875.0.html
A mixture of just about every question that could possibly be asked.


----------



## McG (26 Sep 2004)

*Debts and Credit Checks*


Credit checks  --  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13319.0.html

*Drug Use*

Past drug use    --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/12779.0
Drugs  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/19258.0.html


----------



## McG (26 Sep 2004)

*Education*

Education And Joining The CAF
CF and Continuing Education
Smart Decison?

*Officer*

 Officer Board Interview 
 To enlist as an officer 
 Officer Recuitment 
 So you want to become an Officer, do ya? Hints to help 
 Officer/NCM differences 
 Life as an Army officer  
 Which trade? (Infantry vs Armoured)
 Summary of what I could expect? 
Career Debate Officer vs. NCM  
 Another DEO Question 
 DEO Interviews..are they generic? 
UP FROM THE RANKS! (a lengthy and very worthwhile thread discussing officer entry programs, from a starting point of view considering prior service as a Non-Commissioned Member (NCM))
RMC  --  http://www.rmc.ca/  --  Royal Military College of Canada (RMC)
 Courses for Officers 


And a few more threads identified by staff member George Wallace (there may be some overlap with those listed above):

Reserve Armour Officer Training
Reserve Sea Log Officer Course
Reserve Infantry Officer - Rank potential and timelines?
Degrees required for Reserve Field Sigs. Officer
Reserve Sigs Officer
Joining the reserve as an officer versus joining as an NCM
Reserve IAP/BOTP - NOTC Venture - Summer '07
Reserve BMOQ?
BOTP this summer?
CEOTP and 15 other questions
Reserve Pte to Reg Force as an officer
DEO Reserves
reserve artillery officer
civvy ROTP and reserves?
Reserve Armour Officer Cadets
Officer or NCM?
New CAP - need clarification
Commisioning Question
Ranks training, Officer training
The RESO plan.. has anyone done it? or know more about it?
NOAB for NavRes MARS
Phase 4/DP 1.2 Inf. Offr
BOTC and BMQ
Reserves to RMC to Army
BOTC
MARS Reserve Training


----------



## McG (26 Sep 2004)

*Regular or Reserve*

Full time or reserves    --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/13658.0
Can't decide..  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/13665.0.html

*Component Transfer (usually from the Reserves to the Regular Force)*

Component Transfers (Reserve to Regular): Stories  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/17678.0.html
Component Transfers (CIC to PRes)  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/19566.0.html
Component Transfer Res to Reg  --  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34010.0.html


----------



## McG (26 Sep 2004)

*Basic Training*

Chill out!  --  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34770.0.html
live from st. jean (POSTED 30 SEP 05)  --  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/35118.0.html
Personal Items Required by Recruits (Regular Force)  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/13460.0.html
Basic Military Qualification (Reserve)  -- http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/101908.0.html
Basic Military Qualification (BMQ) Course Details   --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/13047.0
Soldier Qualification Course (Questions & Answers)   --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/23622.0.html
Language in BMQ   --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/16886.0
Number of weeks required to complete Basic Training in the Regular Force   --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/12864.0.html
BMQ personal kit search --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/17206.0/
General Questions about Training  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/1070.0/
Advice (for new soldiers going away for training) - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/44977.0.html
Basic Trainig In St. Jean Que. --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/17858.0.html
How hard is SQ?  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/21634.0.html
Hansol's Guide to BMQ (new April 06)   --  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/42715.0.html

*Life After Training*

Post-training living arrangments  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/17216.0.html
PMQs Questions & Answers --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/22115.0
Canadian Forces Housing Authority  --  http://www.cfha-alfc.forces.gc.ca/
Entering the CF and YOUR Money.... [Read this thread, it's more important than you might think.] --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/26093.0.html

*Appearance: Dress, Haircuts, etc.*

Haircut    --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/3992.0.html
My Beret Shrunk  -- http://army.ca/forums/threads/17594.0.html
Beret help!  -- http://army.ca/forums/threads/17061.0.html
Uniforms  -- http://army.ca/forums/threads/17664.0.html
Question about wearing the uniform  --   http://army.ca/forums/threads/13534.0.html
Tattoos  --  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/869.0.html
Tattoos in the CF  -- http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/4024.0.html
Suggestions on Forming a Beret. --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/16397.0.html
How to polish new boots. --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/19896.0.html
Mk III Combat Boots: Use, Maintenance & Other Stuff. -- http://army.ca/forums/threads/22096.0.html
Wet Weather Combat Boots: Use, Maintenance & Other Stuff. -- http://army.ca/forums/threads/25673.0.html
New Combat Boots  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/21804.0.html
Polishing your capbadge  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/21057.0.html


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (30 Sep 2004)

Folks,

The Recruiting forum contains three sub-forums:


The Recruiting Process
Basic Training
Personal Stories

The first forum, "The Recruiting Process," covers all topics from initial contact with a recruiter through the entire application process to enrollment.

The "Basic Training" forum deals with everything after that, including BMQ, trade qualification, and holding PAT, but doesn't have to end there. Those who have moved on can also share their advice and experience.

The final forum is for Personal Stories related to Recruiting. This is where folks can share their individual experiences with the Recruiting system and keep others up to date with their progress.

Also, if you find any broken links in the FAQ above, or if you see a thread that would make a good addition to the FAQ, please use the "report to moderator" link to let us know.

One more thing I'd like to add: If you find this site useful, please don't abandon us once you're done. Many of you will go on to be productive members of the CF, and that's just the kind of expertise we rely on here to help the continuous wave of new recruits.

So please consider staying on a while and giving something back if you can.


Thanks
Mike


----------



## George Wallace (8 Aug 2006)

*Regular and Reserve Pay Scales*




CAUTION

Pay Scales subject to change annually........or without warning.


CF Programs and Services




Current pay rates (2013) are here http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/caf-community-pay/pay-rates.page

Reserve NCM Class A or B

Regular Force and Reserve Class C NCM Rates

Reserve Class A and Class B Officer Rates 

Regular Force and Reserve Class C Officer Rates






NOTE:    (If not found on revised pages.)

Legend for Officers Pay Scales

A - ROTP (former CBI 204.2111 & 204.2151)
B - OCTP-NFS (former CBI 204.2113 & 204.2153)
C - DEO (former CBI 204.2114 & 204.2154)
D - UTP-NCM / OCTP-FS (former CBI 204.2112, 204.21135, 204.2152 & 204.21535)
E - CFR (former CBI 204.212)


(When the links don't work, try using Google, and also let a Moderator know that the links have changed.  Remember, sometimes the CF site may be down.)


----------



## armyvern (13 Dec 2006)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103989.html#msg103989



Basic Training

Chill out!  --  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34770.0.html
live from st. jean (POSTED 30 SEP 05)  --  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/35118.0.html
Canadian Forces Leadership and Recruit School - http://www.elrfc.forces.ca/site/accueil/index_e.asp
CF Recruit School Joining Instructions --  http://www.elrfc.forces.ca/site/soyez_prets/qmb/joining_e.pdf
Basic Military Qualification Weekly Training - http://www.elrfc.forces.ca/site/soyez_prets/qmb/horaire_type_w1_e.asp
Personal Items Required by Recruits (Regular Force)  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/13460.0.html
Basic Military Qualification (Reserve)  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/12820.0.html
Basic Military Qualification (BMQ) Course Details   --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/13047.0
Soldier Qualification Course (Questions & Answers)   --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/23622.0.html
Language in BMQ   --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/16886.0
Number of weeks required to complete Basic Training in the Regular Force   --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/12864.0.html
BMQ personal kit search --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/17206.0/
General Questions about Training  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/1070.0/
Advice (for new soldiers going away for training) - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/44977.0.html
Basic Trainig In St. Jean Que. --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/17858.0.html
How hard is SQ?  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/21634.0.html
Hansol's Guide to BMQ (new April 06)   --  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/42715.0.html

Life After Training

Post-training living arrangments  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/17216.0.html
PMQs Questions & Answers --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/22115.0
Canadian Forces Housing Authority  --  http://www.cfha-alfc.forces.gc.ca/
Entering the CF and YOUR Money.... [Read this thread, it's more important than you might think.] --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/26093.0.html

Appearance: Dress, Haircuts, etc.

Haircut    --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/3992.0.html
My Beret Shrunk  -- http://army.ca/forums/threads/17594.0.html
Beret help!  -- http://army.ca/forums/threads/17061.0.html
Uniforms  -- http://army.ca/forums/threads/17664.0.html
Question about wearing the uniform  --   http://army.ca/forums/threads/13534.0.html
Tattoos  --  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/869.0.html
Tattoos in the CF  -- http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/4024.0.html
Suggestions on Forming a Beret. --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/16397.0.html
How to polish new boots. --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/19896.0.html
Mk III Combat Boots: Use, Maintenance & Other Stuff. -- http://army.ca/forums/threads/22096.0.html
Wet Weather Combat Boots: Use, Maintenance & Other Stuff. -- http://army.ca/forums/threads/25673.0.html
Combat Boots: Use, Maintenance & Other Stuff. -- http://army.ca/forums/threads/19977.0.html
New Combat Boots  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/21804.0.html
Polishing your capbadge  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/21057.0.html


----------



## medaid (28 May 2007)

This post is created in hopes that there it will minimize gender related questions. In an attempt to dispel many gender related military recruiting questions, some general military questions will also be covered in this post. If you feel you have anything constructive to add, please PM a mod who can add it in for you.

*1) Do both men and women serve in the Canadian Forces?*

Yes. Men and Women serve along side of one another in the Canadian Forces, in all environments (Land, Air, Sea) and in all trades.

*2) Can women be in the Army?*

Yes. The Canadian Forces is an equal opportunity employer, there are women serving in all environments. Environments are defined as Land (Army), Air (Airforce), and Sea (Navy).

*3) What do you mean by equal opportunity employer?*

An equal opportunity employer means that the Canadian Forces will hire anyone who is right for the job. When we say RIGHT for the job, we mean that you meet or exceed the minimum requirements for enrolment into the CF and are competitive in your scoring and application process. For specific trades, this means that you must also meet or exceed both the trade specs, and successfully complete trades training. 

*4) What do you mean by trade and competitive?*

A trade in the Canadian Forces is an occupation or job. It is what defines your role within the Canadian Forces. For example, if your chosen trade is Medical Technician, then this is not only your occupation, it is also your role within the Canadian Forces. 

Competitive means that you have met the minimum requirements and have excelled above your peers (those who are applying for the same job as you) during your application process.

*5) Why must we be competitive?*

The Canadian Forces is an employer like every other. The difference between us and your 'average' part-time or full time job is that we have strict standards to adhere to and our working environment varies drastically with most typical employment settings. That being said, we are still an employer, and we must screen all applicants and pick those who would excel in their chosen trades specifically, and the Canadian Forces in general. When we employ an individual, we are not only employing soldiers to fill the ranks, we are employing the leaders of our future military.

*6) I thought the military took anyone who applied?*

This is NOT true at all. The demographics have changed drastically in the past 15, 10 or even 5 years. As times change, so does our equipment, technology and our people. Gone should be the days of viewing the military as a place for rejects, degenerates or individuals with no education, which was actually a mythical view of our make-up in the first place by those who would not know the difference. Believe me, anyone in the CF, past or present, is quite educated and professional; perhaps not on an academic scale, but most certainly in life-experience, leadership, initiative, motivation and mindset.

In fact, on the academic front, many soldiers of today have not only completed Secondary Education, but have some post-secondary education, or have completed either their diploma, degree or both. This is most definitely not limited to those who serve as Officers within the military but those within the ranks, the Non-Commissioned Members as well.

Although Gr.10 education is the minimum standards required to apply for the Canadian Forces, please keep in mind of your competitiveness as a candidate, when all others have higher education, more life experience and maturity the chances of your enrollment into a particular trade, could possibly diminish.

*7) Can I as a woman, be in the Combat Arms? *

YES. Please refer back to points 1, 2 and 3.

*8 ) If I join the military will I have to sleep/shower with members of the opposite gender?*

In the Canadian Forces, you will often work in close proximity to members of the opposite gender. On courses or within your day to day work environment, you will not be sharing the same quarters or facilities with members of the opposite sex. The Canadian Forces is a professional military and we respect the privacy of others when ever possible.

When you are in an operational setting or exercise setting, at times this may not be possible. If members of the opposite gender are fireteam partners, you may very well sleep in the same shelter together. However, ethics, morals, and integrity are expected from all members of the military, regardless of gender. 

Even during operational or exercise settings the Canadian Forces make all attempts at respecting both genders. 

*9) Will I be treated any differently because of my gender?*

No. If any member feels that they are being harassed due to gender or any other reasons, they may file an official complaint and the matter will be dealt with. Intentionally misleading or false complaints will also be dealt with.

*10) I've heard that women or men are discriminated against in the military*

No. Again, if the member feels unjustly discriminated, harassed or assaulted they can file complaints and it will be investigated and dealt with. There are many rumors such as the one above, which are propogated via misleading information by people who do not know about the Canadian Forces. People who have had poor experience with the Canadian Forces or military, and lastly, too much T.V/Movies/Stories. As we are a cross section of Canadian society, incidents will happen just as they do outside of the CF; the CF however, in no way condones nor approves of harassment and discrimation.

There have been many negative connotations brough forth by individuals and the media. The Canadian Forces is a professional military. We do not condone any form of harassment, assault or other forms of personal attack on an individual. PERIOD. That being said, individuals joining the military should be able to differentiate between harassment and constructive criticism and training.

*11) Do I have to do basic training?*

Yes. All members of the Canadian Forces are soldiers first. This means that everyone of the members regardless of trade, rank and position are expected and required to up keep their soldiering skills. All basic soldiering skills are taught on the Basic Military Qualification course. For Primary Reservists this course is 4 Weeks and for Regular Force soldiers this course is 13 Weeks in duration. For Primary Reservists a follow up course of Soldiers' Qualification course is also required if you serve in the land environment. This course is also 4 Weeks in duration and it will complete your Basic Training. Primary Reservists in either the Air Reserves or Navy Reserves will do the Regular Force basic of 13 Weeks.

*12) Is basic training like what I've seen on T.V/Movies?*

No. While some elements will be similar i.e. the wearing and caring for of your uniforms and equipment, inspections, physical fitness etc, what you have seen in movies or T.V. are often portraying the American military service, be it the Marines, Navy, or the Army. We are the Canadian Forces, things will be done differently. Candidates will experience elevated voices from course staff, there will be hard physical fitness and there will be a lot of sweating and pain, but there will not be personal attacks for the purpose of personal harassment from the instructors as such actions are not tolerated within the Canadian Forces. The goal of the instructors during Basic Training is to place all recruits under high levels of stress, this is a necessary evil in our field of work. Their job is to TEACH you, HELP you, and MOLD you into a member of the Canadian Forces, and to ensure that you have the ability to quickly respond and carry on with your primary role in highly stressful situations such as when deployed into an area of combat. One must always keep in mind that this is the raison d'etre of the CF. Our role is to defend this nation and to fight on her behalf and we must all be able to do so.

*13) Can I be a Sergeant? *

Yes. There are career opportunities such as more training and advancements. In order to obtain a promotion, you must first satisfy training requirements, leadership potention assessments and be deemed worthy of promotion. Promotions are not handed down, they are earned. 

The entry rank of any member is a Private (Recruit) or equivalent. Once the member has compelted their Basic courses they are deemed as Private (Basic). Once basic trade qualification course is completed they are eligible for promotion to the rank of either Private (One chevron) or Corporal (Two Chevron) depending on trade and branch of service. Once a Corporal has met the basic "time in" requirement and has completed their Primary Leadership Qualification, they are eligible for the appointment of Master Corporal. 

The list of ranks can be found on the official DND website or www.forces.gc.ca

*14) I have this ________ background/ I have this _______ training, what can I do in the Canadian Forces?*

The question more importantly, is what would YOU like to do in the Canadian Forces? There are over 100 part-time and full time opportunities within the Canadian Forces. This would make us one of the top Federal employers in the country. With that being said, have you taken the initiative to research the types of jobs that interest you, or talked with a recruiter? 

Showing initiative and the willingness to research and then talking to a recruiter can make your experience more rewarding. Having specific jobs in mind, will aid the recruiter in better assessing your strengths and weaknesses, and point you into the right direction in order to achieve your desired occupations. Please keep in mind that there are limitations to what type of occupation an individual may or may not apply for. Please don't no assume that you can be everything you want to be in the Canadian Forces. This is just not possible.

For more info on the different types of opportunities http://www.forces.ca/v3/engraph/home/home.aspx?bhcp=1

*15) How long does the application take?*

The application process from start to finish, takes approximately 6-8 months. Please bear in mind that your application is not the ONLY application under review. Canadian Forces Recruiting Centres receive hundreds of applications each day, for both Primary Reserve and Regular Force applicants. Factors such as element (land, sea or air), trade (what job openings), component (PRes or Reg), CFAT (Canadian Forces Aptitude Test), medical examination, interview and background check ALL take time. Any one of the factors or any combination of the above factors could cause your application to deviate from +4 or -4 months. Now these time lines are ONLY approximations, please do not be disappointed or discouraged if your application takes longer.

*16) What about the physical fitness component of the application?*

The physical fitness evaluation is no longer conducted as part of your application process. The idea is that you are physically fit when you join the Canadian Forces. If you are unfit, you will quickly discover that and make efforts to increase your physical fitness capabilities. During the Regular Force BMQ, if you are deemed unfit by your instructors to carry on your training, you  will be moved to a platoon where the primary goal is to get you into shape. This is by no means a quick or easy way to lose pounds. It is hard, it is intense, and it is designed to work. Time spent within this platoon can vary, but if you are successful and find yourself passing your PT Test while in this platoon you will be placed back into a platoon undergoing BMQ training. Failure by you to improve your fitness level sufficiently enough to pass the PT Test will eventually result in your release from the CF. 

In the Primary Reserves, there is no PT Platoon. If you are deemed unfit to carry on during your course, you will be re-coursed, or you will not complete the course, because you were unfit to complete certain objectives or tasks. i.e. a trench dig, section advance to contact etc. Personal fitness is EXTREMELY important. Be FIT!

*17) How do you gauge physical fitness then?*

All personnel serving in the land environment, conducting ground operations regardless of trade, or completing a course, will be expected to complete a Battle Fitness Test (BFT). For more about BFT, please DO A SEARCH. Show initiative now, in preparation for tomorrow. The CF minimum standard for fitness is the Express Test and specific details regarding it can be found by doing a search.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Dec 2007)

FIRST OFF - Do you meet the 3 CRITERIA to join the Canadian Forces?

First:   Are you a Canadian Citizen? 

          You MUST be a Canadian Citizen.

          If you are not, then you must attain your Canadian Citizenship first.

Second:  Do you meet the AGE requirements?

          You must be 16 years of age to join the Primary Reserves, and have Parental Consent.

          You must be 17 years of age to join the Regular Forces, and have Parental Consent.

          Age of Majority is 18 years of age, and you can join without Parental Consent after your eighteenth birthday, not before.

          You must be able to complete BMQ, SQ and Trades Training before Compulsory Retirement Age.

Third:    Do you meet the EDUCATION requirements?

          These will vary from Province to Province and for what "Entry Plan" you are applying for.  In Ontario, for example, it is Grade 10 (Quebec Secondary III) is the minimum to join the Primary Reserves.  Visit your local CFRC to find out what your Provincial requirements are.  It is highly recommended that if you want to make the CF a full-time career, you graduate from High School with a diploma.

          *NOTE:*  In Ontario, you must be 18 or have graduated High School to legally join the Regular Force (or leave school for any reason).


You can get more information from your CFRC:

                       TOLL FREE:  1 800 856 8488

                       On the Web:     www.forces.ca

                              -The CFRC is also starting to provide a "Chat Line" on their Web Site.










If you want information on these sites, try these links:



*Army.ca Conduct Guidelines*: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Tone and Content on Army.ca: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51970.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

*Frequently Asked Questions - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/41136.0.html*

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html
Army.ca Wiki Recruiting FAQ - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions
Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977
Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure: http://64.254.158.112/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf


Infantry Specific FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Google search of Army.ca - http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta= (follow the link then replace "search term" with what you are looking for)

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------



## George Wallace (10 Feb 2008)

There are numerous tests available to practice you and prepare you for the CFAT Test.  Here are some of them:

CANADIAN FORCES APTITUDE TEST PRACTICE VERSION

 SAMPLE PSC EXAMS

Purplemath.com

University of Kent Aptitude Tests

University of Kent Numerical Reasoning Test

International High IQ Society

International High IQ Society IQ Tests

American Armed Services Vocational Aptitude Battery (ASVAB)


----------



## Gimpy (16 Feb 2008)

Here is the nicely organized list I did in Notepad right now. A bit on the small on the font , but its the only way I could get all the columns to match up and its still readable. (And I'm not sure how to change font size in the code field)


```
Occupational Level Linguistic Requirements               Profil linguistique requis selon le niveau professionnel         
Occupation   Grouping   DP 1 SLT Reqr?          DP1 SL Level Reqr      Profession      Élément d'appartenance   FLS requise durant la PP 1?      Profil linguistique requis pour la PP 1

AEC          Air        Yes - FOL-French Only   BBB                    C AÉRO          Air                      Oui - PLO - Français seulement   BBB
AERE         Air        Yes - FOL-French Only   BBB                    G AÉRO          Air                      Oui - PLO - Français seulement   BBB
AF ENGR      Air        Yes - FOL-French Only   BBB                    GA              Air                      Oui - PLO - Français seulement   BBB
ANAV         Air        Yes - FOL-French Only   BBB                    NAV AIR         Air                      Oui - PLO - Français seulement   BBB
CELE (AIR)   Air        Yes - FOL-French Only   BBB                    GE COMM (AIR)   Air                      Oui - PLO - Français seulement   BBB
PLT          Air        Yes - FOL-French Only   BBB                    PIL             Air                      Oui - PLO - Français seulement   BBB
ARMD         Land       No   N/A                                       BLINDÉS         Terre                    Non   S/O
ARTY         Land       No   N/A                                       ARTIL           Terre                    Non   S/O
EME          Land       No   N/A                                       GEM             Terre                    Non   S/O
ENGR         Land       No   N/A                                       GÉNIE           Terre                    Non   S/O
INF          Land       No   N/A                                       INF             Terre                    Non   S/O
SIGS         Land       Yes - FOL-French Only   BBB                    TRANS           Terre                    Oui - PLO - Français seulement   BBB
MARS         Sea        Yes - FOL-French Only   BBB                    MAR SS          Mer                      Oui - PLO - Français seulement   BBB
MS ENG       Sea        Yes - FOL-French Only   BBB                    GSM             Mer                      Oui - PLO - Français seulement   BBB
NCS ENG      Sea        Yes - FOL-French Only   BBB                    GSCN            Mer                      Oui - PLO - Français seulement   BBB
BIO          CMP/HS     Yes - FOL-French Only   CBC                    BIO             CPM/SS                   Oui - PLO - Français seulement   CBC
DENT         CMP/HS     No   N/A                                       A DENT          CPM/SS                   Non   S/O
HCA          CMP/HS     No   N/A                                       ASSAN           CPM/SS                   Non   S/O
HSO          CMP/HS     No   N/A                                       OSS             CPM/SS                   Non   S/O
MED          CMP/HS     No   N/A                                       MÉD             CPM/SS                   Non   S/O
NUR          CMP/HS     Yes - FOL-French Only   BBB                    S INFIRM        CPM/SS                   Oui - PLO - Français seulement   BBB
SOCW         CMP/HS     Yes - All   BBB                                T SOC           CPM/SS                   Oui - Dans tous les cas          BBB
PHARM        CMP/HS     No   N/A                                       PHARM           CPM/SS                   Non   N/A
PHY TH       CMP/HS     No   N/A                                       PHYSIO          CPM/SS                   Non   N/A
LOG          CMP        No   N/A                                       LOG             CPM                      Non   N/A
CHAP         CMP        Some   Job-based                               AUM             CPM                      Dans certains cas   Selon l'affectation
MPO          CFPM       No   N/A                                       OPM             GPFC                     Non   S/O
INT          CMP        No   N/A                                       RENS            CPM                      Non   S/O
PSEL         CMP        No   N/A                                       S PERS          CPM                      Non   S/O
TRG DEV      CMP        No   N/A                                       DÉV INSTR       CPM                      Non   S/O
LEGAL        CMP        Yes - All   BBB                                DROIT           CPM                      Oui - Dans tous les cas   BBB
MUSC         CMP        No   N/A                                       MUS             CPM                      No   S/O
PAO          CMP        Yes - All   BBB                                OAP             CPM                      Oui - Dans tous les cas   BBB


Applicable to DEO, CEOTP, CFR, CEOTP-Internal, SCP               La matrice est applicable aux officiers du PEOD, du PFOEP, du PIOSR, du PFOEP­Interne et du PSAC         
Changed 20 Aug 07               Changée le 20 août 07
```


----------



## McG (24 Mar 2008)

Please help us maintain this thread by using the "Report to moderator" feature, found at the bottom right of each post, in order to report any broken links you find or to recommend threads that should be added.


----------



## PteRyanJMcMahon (18 Jan 2013)

I need the e-mail to the armories on riverside to enroll in the CIC or the Reserves


----------



## Scott (18 Jan 2013)

You might want to be a little more specific.

You might also want to get rid of the whole Pte thing and references to being a recruit. You're not.

try google for your armoury address.


----------

